# 3 interesting finds in San Bernardino County



## Aquarimax (Mar 11, 2017)

On a long car trip yesterday, we stopped near Beacon a Station, San Bernardino County California and flipped rocks for 30-40 minutes. We were not disappointed!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
This is the first time we have found a wild Solfugid!


I have no idea what kind of beetles these are, but they have a unique cantaloupe-like texture.


	

		
			
		

		
	
This was perhaps the most exciting for us--we think it is a juvenile Scolopendra polymorpha.


----------



## chanda (Mar 11, 2017)

Oooh! Cool! The beetles are a type of blister beetle, Cysteodemus armatus:  http://bugguide.net/node/view/38586

I'm going to be looking for some of these (among other things) later this week, down towards Indio or Coachella. I found a Meloe sp. a couple of weeks ago near Redlands.


----------



## BobBarley (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice finds!  Last one is 100% a Theatops sp.  http://bugguide.net/node/view/97776

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 12, 2017)

We have access to a lot of great bug hunting areas in San Bernardino County.


----------



## Stugy (Mar 12, 2017)

Lucky! Wish I could go out and hunt for some inverts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Mar 12, 2017)

That Blister Beetle is very unique. I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 16, 2017)

Really nice finds!


----------



## crashergs (Mar 27, 2017)

.


----------

